
Managing Crowdsourced Human Computation - Anon84
http://research.google.com/pubs/pub36946.html
======
pbh
This tutorial was a few months ago, though it was quite good. The slides are
here if anyone is curious:

[http://www.slideshare.net/ipeirotis/managing-crowdsourced-
hu...](http://www.slideshare.net/ipeirotis/managing-crowdsourced-human-
computation)

